# Please check my check list



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Excited first timer here, I'm getting my goats in THREE DAYS! One Cashmere doeling, as yet unnamed, and Chloe - an adult former house-raised bottle baby (my cousin picked her out because she's very small for a Cashmere, so cute and friendly).

These items are in my basket on amazon, waiting for the approval of you goat experts:

1. Manna Pro Goat Mineral
2. Positive Pellet Goat Wormer by Manna Pro
3. Goat Selenium Vitamin E gel (no Selenium whatsoever in the soil here, huge issue apparently?)
4. Goodwinol Vetrx Goat and Sheep Remedy
5. Hoof trimmers

Also I have prepared:
6. Baking Soda
7. Hay - grass hay, since I think that's what the breeder is feeding. Not good? Should I change this up to Alfafa?
8. Goat pellets that the breeder is using, ProForm 15% Goat Tex

How's my checklist looking so far? Am I missing anything? Kinda nervous 

Thanks all!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Looks pretty good, but take off that positive pellet dewormer!!

There are all sorts of different types of worms and wormers. It is best to wait until you know they need deworming, either because of a fecal or famacha scale. Then you can treat with a dewormer that works on those specific worms.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh, and replace it with copper boluses.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Something for lice. I use Cylence.
A good vet.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thermometer...and some Tylan 200 to have on hand just in case. Needles and syringes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Digital thermometer http://www.jefferspet.com/products/9digital-thermometer
Stethoscope http://www.jefferspet.com/products/mabis-bowles-stethescope
1 vial injectible vit B Fortified http://www.jefferspet.com/products/fortified-vitamin-b-complex-100-ml
1 tube Selenium E gel http://www.jefferspet.com/products/selenium-vitamin-e-gel-for-goats
1 bottle Bloat release http://www.jefferspet.com/products/bloat-release-12oz
Small vial of Biomycin http://www.jefferspet.com/products/bio-mycin-200
Type C&D anti-toxin 
1 can Fight Bac http://www.jefferspet.com/products/fight-bac-22oz 
4 pkg. Sav-A-Calf http://www.jefferspet.com/products/sav-a-caf-electrolytes-plus
4 pkg. Revitalyte http://www.jefferspet.com/products/revitilyte-basic-3-5oz
1 pkg. Copasure capsules 4 grams http://www.jefferspet.com/products/copasure-capsules-for-sheep-goats
1 pkg. Angel Maker http://www.animalhealthsolutionsinc.com/products/104-angel-maker.aspx
1 bottle chewable vit C 500 mgs.
1 bottle vit E gelcaps 400 IUs.
1 bottle vit D gelcaps 100 IUs. 
1 box baking soda
1 bag of salted peanuts


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Collars & leashes.


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you for the responses. I've got a lot to learn I see - and this is a great starting place. 

Good to know about the Famacha scale, you learn something new every day!

Unfortunately, Jeffers doesn't deliver to Canada, and I haven't been able to find anywhere here that does deliver products such as the ones listed above. I'll work on it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

Jill, that list had me in sticker shock until I clicked on every link and saw that each item was fairly low. I'm so glad that you posted it, I can add them to my list too; thank you.

"For orders from Canada, please call 1-800-419-9524. We will be able to take your order and inform you of shipping costs, arrival date and product availability. " But not anything that goes into an animal, as Stephanie on chat told me. https://www.valleyvet.com/si_foreign.html

The local pharmacy should have thermometers. I buy the flexible tip kind.
This doesn't tell you where to buy, but it's another list of "Must haves"
http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...k/21-goat-farm-medical-supplies-zbcz1504.aspx

I was told that http://horseprerace.com/ is Canadian, but couldn't find it online.

I searched for "Goat medicine in Canada" and found this info:
http://www.goats.ca/ The Canadian Goat Society

http://www.hc-sc.gc.ca/dhp-mps/vet/index-eng.php Health Canada

Also this interesting (but older) thread:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/286323-where-can-i-buy-goat-meds-online.html

www.farmersfarmacy.com

www.kanevet.com

Canadian Wool Growers~ www.wool.ca

http://fiascofarm.com/herbs/policies.htm ships to Canada. I buy her herbal wormer, and will buy the pregnancy formula for next year's kidding season. The Angel formula that Goathiker mentioned looks similar, but I didn't read labels.

I hope that you can find what you need! Have fun!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

horseprerace is in Panama :lol: They do high risk importing.


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

goathiker said:


> horseprerace is in Panama :lol: They do high risk importing.


I could not find contact info anywhere on their website, thanks!


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Wow Jaimn - thank you so much! You saved me a lot of research - and now I'll be the best prepared newbie goatherd ever :stars:

Assuming, of course, that two pet goats makes me a goatherd.


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Also: ONE MORE DAY!


----------



## teemogoat (Mar 14, 2016)

How is your first month going Aunt_Maf?


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

E
VENT
FUL!



There's been lumps and lice and long long hooves. Upset tummies, sneezes and coughs. Rapid weight gain with worries of pregnancy. Frantic rearrangement of barn, fences, pens, mangers, feed troughs 'cause goats are smarter than I thought. Internet shopping for medical/nutritional supplies. Vet checks, and vet visits ... and much $ spent. Phew!

But there's also been so much joy. Watching these two young (not so healthy, obviously) does slowly come to life - they're playing now, leaping, running, hopping on their rock pile. They're getting stronger by the day. And their personalities are starting to shine, so funny, affectionate - and with plenty of attitude too. Plenty of attitude. :shock:

So yes, this month has been eventful, a super steep learning curve, and stressful at times ... but goats - gotta love 'em!


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

Did I mention the attitude?


----------



## jaimn (May 16, 2015)

*Pictures?*

I'm glad that you are enjoying them! Do you have pictures please?


----------



## Aunt_Maf (Apr 8, 2016)

I'll get you pictures, sure. But just to warn you, my goats aren't as good looking as your guyses goats. They don't conform to any standards, and they're not gonna win any beauty contests, that's for darn sure.

As a matter of fact, Chloe is a dead ringer for Dobby the house elf. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey, no judgment here for any kind of goat! We all started somewhere!


And Dobby is adorable.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Goats are smarter than you thought? I used to say that too. Now I

have to admit they're smarter than I thought I was! They're always 

a step ahead of me!:book:


----------

